# My planned HB turned unplanned free birth!



## Mark&Annie

Having had a couple of restless nights I was getting very eager for baby to arrive. Ruth (doula friend) mentioned in a message that inversions might help get my wonky baby into a better position for birth so I started doing a few on Tuesday. I took walk afterwards with the boys to the park, bought lots of fresh fruit in sainsburys and sat and munched my way through a pineapple, half a tub of raspberries and the same of blueberries, and a banana! That night I got the clear out, whether it was the fruit or happened anyway, I don't know! Maybe the fruit helped get things started with the inversions?!
So, another night tossing and turning, got up for a wee in the morning and noted bloody show. Never noticed with the boys, but this was quite a lot of bloody goo which came away over a few hours. I've been getting braxton hicks so regularly the last few weeks it took a while to decide my tightening were labour contractions. I called Mark at 10am to come home, even though I wasn't 100% sure things would move that quickly. We blitzed the house! Cleaned everything, fed the boys lunch, got ourselves all set then took the boys to the little park next to our house. I came home before them and tried to rest a little, contractions were coming every 5 minutes or so. When Mark got in I took a bath, that sped things up a bit and contractions were about 3 minutes. I lost track of time after that, I told Mark to feed the boys, bit of a communication break down and he ended up walking to ASDA and buying pizza! During that time I decided I needed to call people, called my mum and got her to come, called Mark and said hurry up, called midwife when Mark got home and said please come, but I think I might ave left it a bit late! Mark blew up the pool but never got time to fill it. My Mum arrived just in time. I had been pacing the garden feeling very intense contractions, I knew I had hit the second stage and could feel her head coming down with every breath. My waters popped in the garden, from that point I knew I had probably two contractions and she would be here! I headed in and asked for a towel, got on all fours and told Mark to wash his hands because he was going to catch a baby! It was three contractions, Mark did a good job not dropping wet slimy baby! The boys were with my Mum just stood by looking on :) 
It was amazing! I'd always wanted to birth naturally, and this was just so natural and empowering just with my family around me. Mark had phoned for an ambulance just incase, they arrived 45 minutes after birth, minutes before the midwife! I was sat on the floor draped in towels when three paramedics and two midwives arrived! Needless to say paramedics were dispensed with quickly. I'd sat with the cord connecting us for an hour when the midwives said to give a little push and the placenta slipped out easily into a kidney dish, ready for encapsulation! We tied the cord ties on and Mark cut the crunchy cord.
I think I left it so long as my first stage contractions just weren't painful, I was waiting for it to feel more intense. Walking, leaning forward and relaxing my uterus during contraction, breathing and rocking my pelvis all made the contractions just brief tightenings. 
Much happiness and love, perfect and unforgettable!

https://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b99/thehappypixi/c660e4a5c6849c25b8c13d5cbe6acdc5.jpg


----------



## BunnyN

Congratulations! It sounds like you had a lovely birth!


----------



## NDH

Incredible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## willowblossom

Congratulations! What a lovely birth story. Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## george83

That sounds like a wonderful birth, congratulations and well done you!! Hope your little family are doing well with their new addition x x


----------



## BabyCleo

Congrats!! Sounds like an amazing birth :)


----------



## Mummafrog

How incredible and beautiful! You are amazing :) Love the picture too. Thank you for sharing, it is inspirational.


----------



## Mark&Annie

We are doing wonderfully, thank you!
She feeds like a trooper, and didn't even loose any weight at five day check, but put some on! I worked hard on these fat stores, glad they're being used ;D
They boys are much in love with her, and being brilliant, helping with nappies and everything! I say helping, finding them the running away shouting 'poooooooo!'


----------



## Reidfidleir

Wow! What a beautiful story!! Love it!
Were your other births in a hospital?


----------



## Damita

Congrats


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Amazing. Congratulations

Xx


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations! That sounds amazing.


----------



## Button#

Such a beautiful birth story, congratulations.


----------

